
Intelligence Is Overrated: success has nothing to do with how smart you are - MarlonPro
http://finance.yahoo.com/news/intelligence-is-overrated--what-you-really-need-to-succeed.html
======
zephyrfalcon
The actual title of the article is: "Intelligence Is Overrated: What You
Really Need to Succeed".

